# Fleet - no problem!



## hihosilvers (Dec 14, 2001)

I've seen a lot of posts here describing how unbearable and disgusting drinking Fleet is. I did my prep a couple days ago, and it couldn't have been easier. For those of you who don't know, Fleet is now available in Lemon Ginger flavor. I mixed it with a little Ginger Ale, and drank it down. No Problem. The real reason I'm writing this is because prior to my prep, I looked to this message board to learn about it, and got nauseous just reading the posts. I was sure I wasn't going to be able to take the Fleet. Anyway, for those of you who will need to do a colonoscopy prep in the future, this is something you need not worry about. My prep was easy, others are much more involved, but the one given to me did the job just fine. If anyone is interested, I'll post my prep instructions here. It's a breeze!


----------



## nuderomous (Mar 29, 2002)

I agree! The Ginger-lemon Fleet Phospho-Soda was easy. I just slammed the whole 1.5 oz. bottle with 8 oz of water. Took like 5 seconds. And how great it was to have a squeaky clean colon! Just think of it as pressure-washing that dirty organ that gives you so much trouble. You'll have a brand new colon by the time you go to bed.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I am a chronic nausea sufferer, and I found the prep to be disgusting.I slammed the whole thing in a few seconds as well. But drinking all that liquid made me really sick. I woke up the morning of the precedure even sicker.I was near vomiting from the time I woke up until I asked them for an anti-emetic along with the sedation and painkiller.Mostly the problem was that I had been eating nothing but crackers and toast for several weeks as I was so nauseated all the time. Then a whole day of eating NOTHING.I felt fantastic after the precedure! I ate at McDonald's right after I left the hospital. It was delicious and I was very stoned. No pain, no nausea, all day. Drugs are great







slacker


----------

